# 2011 UFHORA National Races June 16-19 2011



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

June 16-19, 2011

Breezewood Fire Hall
150 Municipal Rd. Breezewood, PA 15533

Track info:










SUPER STOCK - Wiztrack 5' X 16' (gray) Power supply,Track mate, Light bridge, Owner - John Howsare 










MODIFIED & AM MODIFIED.- Wiztrack(black), 4' X 16", Power supply, Trik trax & Gray lab, Dead section, Owner - Jeff Collins










R/O & UNLIMITED - Wiztrack 4' X16' (black), Power supply, Trik Trax & Graylab, Dead section, Owner - Wizzard










THUNDER JET - Wiztrack 4' X 16' (black), Power supply, Computer system, Light bridge Owner - RC Lincoln

All tracks run left to right


Thursday 06/16/11
8:00AM - Open Setup
10:00AM - Open Practice
7:00PM - Brass Car suport race
18V on Super Stock track
10:00PM - Close

Friday 06/17/11
9:00AM - Open - Practice
12:00 Noon - Polymer R/O Support Race
R/O track
6:30PM - Membership Meeting (all tracks off)
8:00PM - Super Stock Tech & Qualifying
9:00PM - Modified Tech & Qualifying
9:30PM - Unlimited Tech & Qualifying
11:00PM - Close
Saturday 06/18/11
8:00AM - Open
8:30AM - Drivers Meeting 
10:00AM - Super Stock Race
10:30AM - Unlimited Race
12:30PM - Modified Race
6:00PM - T-Jet Tech & Qualifying
8:00PM - Restricted Open Tech & Qualifying
11:00PM - Close

Sunday 06/19/11
8:00AM - Open
8:30AM - T-Jet Race
9:30AM - Restricted Open Race
11:00AM - AM Modified Tech and Race
Awards Ceremony & Raffle to follow racing
You must be in attendance to claim race prizes & door prizes 

Entry Fees:
Amateur Modified $10.00/$15.00 non member
Super Stock $15.00/$20.00 non member
Modified $20.00/$25.00 non member
Restricted Open $25.00/$30.00 non member
Unlimited $25.00/$30.00 non member
Thunder-Jet $15.00/$20.00 non member
Support Races $10.00/$10.00 non member

Over $1500.00 in cash and prizes 
Participant plaques to all entries
PLAQUES FOR 1ST THROUGH 4TH (National Classes)
Awards to all winners of support races

Motels:
Best Western 814-735-4352, Howard Johnson 814-735-2200
Gateway Travel Lodge 814-735-4341, Holiday Inn Express 814-735-7666
Quality Inn 814-735-4311, Ramada Inn 814-735-4005
Other Motels:
Breezewood Motel, Hi-Way Motel, Penn Aire Motel, Ritchey's Redwood Motel
Stonewall Jackson's Motel, Village Motel, Wildwood Motel, Wiltshire Motel

Restruants in Breezewood:
McDonalds
Taco Bell
Hardees
Kentucky Fried Chicken
Wendys
Bob Evans
Perkins
Dennys
Gateway
Dairy Queen
Subway
Prime Rib Restaurant

Directions:
From I-76 & I-70west take Exit 161. At end of exit go onto US Rt. 30 west. Go 1/2 mile, through 3 stop lights. Make a right onto Municipal Rd, the fire hall is on your right.
From I-70east take exit 147. Make a left on US Rt. 30 west, make your first right onto Municipal Rd, the fire hall is on your right.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you guys allow spectators ? I've never seen an actual HO National(or any serious)Race, but I'm very curious to see how fast these cars are and all the Bells and Whistles involved with the serious side of the Hobby.
PS- Will there be vendors there also ?


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd,
Spectators are most welcomed. Please make the time and effort to come. You won't be disappointed. Sunday will be the best day, since that is when the tjet race will be going on.

There will be a vendor(s) in the house. Mark Smith of Virginia will be supplying parts. I heard he might have some old, NOS parts from when he owned his store in VA.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Download 2011 Race Flyer Here


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try and make it on sunday then


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Thursday Night Support Race



Friday Night Support Race



Friday Night Qualifying


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------

